# Converting A Keg



## Doc (19/3/03)

Found this article that shows how to convert a brewery keg to a HLT/boiler using a dremel tool.

Very neat.

Cheers,
Doc


----------



## Moray (21/3/03)

Great article, anyone know where to source legal 2nd hand pub kegs, to perform this conversion ?


----------



## PMyers (26/3/03)

Moray said:


> Great article, anyone know where to source legal 2nd hand pub kegs, to perform this conversion ?


That, Moray, is the killer!

You _could_ try asking a local brewery if you could buy one off them - but I don't like your chances.

The best bet would be to ask a local pub that sells imported beer on tap if you could have one (for a small price). With the cost of sending the empty kegs back to Germany of Belgium or wherever they got them from in order to get their deposit back, it could be more economical for them to simply sell them to you for the cost of the deposit. I'm not saying that's entirely legal either, but it's is a lot _more_ legal than simply loading up the ute at 3a.m.

Cheers,
Pete

:chug:


----------



## Linz (27/3/03)

Or in one instance I know of , find a club/pub that has six or so kegs sitting on their dock for more than SIX YEARS and numerous calls to the brewery to collect them with NO result. Then in your nicest voice ask the manager of said establishment if you can have one or two.

Alernately find a property for sale that has some kegs on the property and buy the property! Instant reciept!


Linz


----------



## Doc (31/3/03)

There appear to be some kegs available on this thread over at HBD.

Cheers,
Doc


----------



## Doc (28/5/03)

Last night I put the article noted at the start of this topic into use.
I inherited an old beat up 50 litre Becks keg last week.
Last night with the aid of dremel tool I cut the top out. (The neighbours loved me I'm sure, but it beat watching the Gilmore Girls on TV with the missus  ).
It worked a treat. Took about an hour.
I used about 20 cutting bits though (rather than the 6 stated in the article). Maybe the cutting bits down here aren't as strong, or the Becks keg is higher grade stainless steel.

So now I have to drill the hole for the tap. I'm installing a Zymico Weld-b-gone tap. 

This will be my second converted keg. The long term plan is to use it as my mash tun and move away from the esky. This will allow me to do step mashes by adding heat, rather than adding additional water to the mash.

So, the article is a good one.

Cheers,
Doc


----------



## GSRman (28/5/03)

doc: any particular reason you used a dremel tool? i would think an angle grinder would take a much shorter period of time..


----------



## Doc (28/5/03)

I considered the angle grinder, but the wheels are quite thick and large. I had heard of other people making a mess with the angle grinder approach.
The dremel tools cutting wheel is small and thin. 
Then end result was a nice clean symetrical opening that looks somewhat professional.
Worth the effort IMO.
I did use the angle grinder to clean up the edge though, just to make sure there were no sharp bits left.

Cheers,
Doc


----------



## Indy (28/5/03)

do you think you could fit a jigsaw with a metal cutting blade close enough to the edge to be effective?


----------



## Linz (28/5/03)

Indy,

Been there TRIED that.The blade(high speed steel) lost the edge off the teeth after a few seconds annd only managed to cut about 3 inches(75mm)

 :angry: :huh:


----------



## Moray (28/5/03)

did you use the #426 reinforced cutoff wheels, or the regular cut off wheels ?
I used the regular ones to cut a blow hole in my pc, and chewed through them. I got a pack of the #426 wheels for a second hole, and didn't even use a whole disk.


----------



## Doc (28/5/03)

Must have had the ordinary ones then #409.
Looks like #426 is the go then.

Also don't believe the guy at the hardware store because I asked for the reinforced ones.

Cheers,
Doc


----------



## kbekus (16/6/03)

In regard to this, I got my hands on a 50l keg this weekend, but now I'm after a stainless 1/2" ball valve. ... GMK, was it you that said you could supply them?


----------



## GMK (16/6/03)

kbekus said:


> In regard to this, I got my hands on a 50l keg this weekend, but now I'm after a stainless 1/2" ball valve. ... GMK, was it you that said you could supply them?


 kbekus

I can get SS Ball valves...

When i set my mates keg/kettle up we bought a 1/2 inch to 5/8 BSP converter with a 1/2 inch ss locking nut for inside the keg.
Need to drill a 5/8 hole in the side of the keg.
Note:
BSP thread sizes are bigger...eg 1/2 inch BSP = 5/8 OD...5/8 BSP = 1 inch OD. 
My SS ball valve 1 inch with 5/8 internal at oned...then fitted to the 5/8 BSP male thread on the outside.

All up, approx 35.00 - 40.00.

If you are in Canberra...can get here i can show you.

Might be willing to deal if you can score me a keg...


----------

